# tunel SSH poprzez DNS

## MPs80

Chciałbym skonfigurować takie połączenie jak w temacie by dostać sie na świat w pracy gdyż jest wszystko po blokowane. Pomysł jak i również informacje jak to zrobić znalazłem na youtubie ale nie do końca rozumiem jak skonfigurować domenę. Czy jest ktoś w stanie wytłumaczyć mi co mam zrobić? 

sposób ten wykorzystuje ozymandns, może ktoś się już z tym spotkał.

podaje linki to źródeł:

www.aripollak.com

www.room362.com

film z youtube

----------

## Andry77

Zainteresuj się Your Freedom - jest napisany w Javie, albo tunnelingiem przez HTTP http://sourceforge.net/projects/http-tunnel/files/[/code]

----------

## SlashBeast

Musi byc to po DNS? Zwykly ssh proxy socks5 nie wystarczy?

----------

## MPs80

Zainteresowałem sie tym programem ale problem w tym ze nasze proxy jest monitorowane i jak będę sie przez ten program próbował łączyć to będzie to mimo wszystko widoczne i będzie skutkować odłączeniem mnie od sieci, chyba że cos żle zrozumiałem z zasady działania programu.

Opisze sytuacje żeby było to jaśniejsze. Z komputerów w domenie nie można sie wydostać na zewnątrz bez zainstalowanego klienta ISA Server. Klient ten konfiguruje przeglądarkę (PROXY) tak by łączyła się z internetem poprzez właśnie serwer ISA ale żeby sie połączyć trzeba sie do niego zalogować swoim unikatowym loginem przez co administratorzy wiedzą jaki użytkownik odwiedza jakie strony bądź maja tez przez to możliwość blokowania dostępu do internetu jak tylko chcą. Program o którym wspomniałem działa jednak tak, że uruchamiamy sobie serwer (np. w domu)  z usługa która nasłuchuje na porcie 53 zapytania DNSowe i w przypadku jak dostanie odpowiednio spreparowane zapytanie odpowiada nam łącząc nas ze strona która chcemy odwiedzić. Także cały ruch odbywać się poprzez pakiety DNS a nie HTTP i mamy pełny dostęp do sieci z komputera na którym nie jest zainstalowany klient ISA czy tez który nie jest w domenie. Problemem jest to ogromnie wolne połączenie. 

Macie może jakiś inny pomył jak można by ominąć te zabezpieczenie i wydostać się na zewnątrz?

@SlashBeast

z komputera który nie jest w domenie czy tez który nie ma klienta ISA mogę spingowac mój komputer w domu z SSH ale nie mogę się z nim połączyć w taki normalny sposób, próbowałem juź z rożnymi portami i nic. 

Kiedy skanuje NMAP'em mój "domowy komputer" oczywiscie linux z SSH, dostaje takie komunikaty

```

root@MPs80:/home/marcin# nmap -sS mojadomena.pl

Starting Nmap 5.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2010-02-19 10:56 CET

Interesting ports on XXXXXXX.XXXXXXXX.pl (XX.XX.XXX.XXX):

Not shown: 999 filtered ports

PORT   STATE SERVICE

80/tcp open  http

Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 24.11 seconds

root@MPs80:/home/marcin# nmap -sV mojadomena.pl

Starting Nmap 5.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2010-02-19 10:57 CET

Interesting ports on XXXXXXX.XXXXXXXX.pl (XX.XX.XXX.XXX):

Not shown: 999 filtered ports

PORT   STATE SERVICE VERSION

80/tcp open  http    MS ISA httpd

Service Info: OS: Windows

Service detection performed. Please report any incorrect results at http://nmap.org/submit/ .

Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 11.38 seconds

root@MPs80:/home/marcin# nmap -sT mojadomena.pl

Starting Nmap 5.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2010-02-19 10:58 CET

Interesting ports on XXXXXXX.XXXXXXXX.pl (XX.XX.XXX.XXX):

Not shown: 999 filtered ports

PORT   STATE SERVICE

80/tcp open  http

Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 12.20 seconds

```

----------

## fanthom

mialem podobny problem w pracy, obszedlem go pakujac protokol ssh w ssl. polecam 2 aplikacje: stunnel i putty, dzialaja spod windy jak i lina.

pozdro

EDIT:

aa - zapomnialem, tu masz jak zrobic proxy z ssh:

http://jakilinux.org/aplikacje/sztuczki-z-ssh-2-tunele/

----------

